# Fort Stevenson next week



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm going out to this area next week with my family for the first time.

Just looking for some general tips on presentation and depth assuming the water temp is cooler than normal for this time of year.

Thanks ...

Tim


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check your pm's.


----------

